# I could use some ID help as well



## boda315 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just started a cichlid tank in January. Added a few last week and forgot to write the names down when I bought them. The yellow with the white horizontal stripes has red eyes. I can't find ANY pictures of this online. I'm guessing its some kind of albino, but no idea.

2I have no idea on the 2nd guy other than when it grows up its gonna be very colorful.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qVq5em


__
https://flic.kr/p/qVr8Vj

Thanks everyone - New to the forum and hope to contribute some day.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

First one is an albino Melanochromis auratus.

Second one looks like some kind of hap, could be a hybrid or a female. How big is he/she?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Second one looks a lot like "Lethrinops sp. Intermedius", the man made version.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not expect a Lethrinops sp. Intermedius" to be colorful at all in a tank with auratus.


----------



## boda315 (Feb 15, 2015)

I found this image - looks likes the second one might be this. http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/boul6.jpg


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

it's not the one you linked. It is as Fogelhund and DJRansome said what some call Lethrinops sp. "intermedius" and what some call Tramitichromis "intermedius" and what others are calling Otopharynx tetrastigma, whichever name you go with, it will not likely color up in a tank with an auratus like DJRansome said. When they do color up though they are beautiful.


----------



## boda315 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone - appreciate the quick feedback


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think Otopharynx tetrastigma is a legitimate species that many substitute for the intermedius to get a similar look.


----------



## bennyboy421 (Feb 18, 2015)

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 7ndfjy.jpg


----------



## bennyboy421 (Feb 18, 2015)

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 7ndfjy.jpg

It has breed with a male Kenyi if that helps and I got 15 babies now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Intermedius is the consensus. Malawi will spawn with any female if their own species is not in the tank.


----------

